# doing it instead of saying it



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2003)

new journal time.  i'll have less to say and be doing more than before.  i won't rant about how i'm "ready" and not going to cheat and blah blah blah 'cause that wears thin really fast.  (words are weak and i've been there done that)

i'm going to let it the nutrition and training speak for themselves.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2003)

CHEST and BICEPS

Chest
Incline DB Press
10 x 30
10 x 35
6 x 40

Flat Bench
10 x 85
8 x 90 (light spot on last rep)
8 x 85

Pec Deck
12 x 45
8 x 60

BICEPS
Alt DB Curls
8 x 20
6 x 25

Cable Curls - straight bar
10 x 40
10 x 40

Concentration Curls
12 x 10


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2003)

plan for 3-4 weeks to have 6 meals daily.

daily carbs at or below 30 g
protein - 150-180 g 
fat - about 90 g

carb up every 4th day.

i was looking over old notes and it looks like the first time i did this i was having 35 g of protein in each of 6 meals.  damn.  i thought it was more like 25-30 g per meal.

is it important to get up to 35 g at each meal?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2003)

late start today - 5 meals

MEAL 1
whey 
whipping cream (3 Tbs)
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whies
1/2 yolk
1 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
stalk celery

MEAL 4
4 oz ground beef
1 cup green beans
1 Tbs Newman's 

MEAL 5
whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
1448 calories
151 g protein
75 g fat
32 g carbs


----------



## Britney (Feb 25, 2003)

You can do it Nikegurl..I have read you in the past. Get that dedicated girl back!


Also I read in an old thread u are a smoker..have you kicked the habit yet?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2003)

hi Britney.  thanks for the encouragement.  i've done it before but for months now i keep starting and stalling and slipping.  so here i am - starting AGAIN.

no more smoking for me.  it was a weird thing - i drastically tapered but then i didn't quit for ages.  i was having 2-3 cigarettes a day which isn't that many but never all the way stopping.  finally did at least.   it's been awhile now.  not even hard anymore.


----------



## Britney (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Britney.


BACK
CG Chins
8 reps
7 reps
I needed a light spot on the last few reps of each set  (hands below my feet)

T Bar Rows
8 x 35
7 x 35

Cable (long pulley) Rows
8 x 90
10 x 80

DB Pullovers
2 x 12 x 30

TRICEPS
Machine Assisted Dips
2 x 8 x plate #10 (the higher the plate the more help you get)
6 x plate #9

Rope Pushdowns
10 x 45
10 x 50

DB Kickbacks
9 x 10
12 x 7.5

that's whacked that DB Kickbacks w/only 10 lbs feels freaking heavy!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

That's all I can use


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2003)

More should adopt that method ... less talk, more doing!  Good luck!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks nt!  

MEAL 1
3 scoops whey (30 g protein)
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
large stalk celery
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 4
4 oz ground beef 
1 cup green beans 
1 Tbs Newman's

MEAL 5
can tuna
1 Tbs mayo
1 stalk celery

MEAL 6
3 scoops whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
calories     1677
protein      183
fat              85
carb           33


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

DP


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

Doing great! Keep it up hon, I know you can do it!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2003)

My wife did the same thing you're doing ... no more talking, a lot more action - and to her credit, she's lost 8 pounds in 2 months ... now she's going to pack on some muscle.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 27, 2003)

yep - i was talking about what i was "going to do" better than i was doing it these last few months.

i will sneak in one "gonna do" reference today.  i'm "gonna" hit my water.  5 liters minimum.  i have to b/c it's the one thing i've never consistently done.  even when my diet and training were dead on the water was always iffy at best.

8:30 am - 1 liter down.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 27, 2003)

hi ng.  i have a new slogan for us nike women.

"don't just do it.  do it better".  that's us.  let's go!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 27, 2003)

good leg workout last night.  not sure if it will look that good written out but it sure felt great.  my legs were absolutely failing by the end of it.

EXTENSIONS
10 x 60
9 x 70

FRONT SQUAT MACHINE.  not sure what to call this.
you face into the machine and pads rest on your shoulders.  then you squat down.  kind of like backwards hack squats (?)
never used it before.  LOVED it.  

12 x 90
12 x 90
10 x 90

LEG PRESS
12 x 90
10 x 90
10 x 90  got stuck at the bottom of last rep.

LYING LEG CURL
8 x 90
6 x 100

STIFF LEGGED DEADLIFTS
8 x 85
9 x 85

SEATED LEG CURL MACHINE
12 x 70
11 x 70


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 27, 2003)

11:00 am - 3 liters down.

i should have been tracking the number of times i've gone to the bathroom too.  i think it's about 7 or 8?

does the peeing get less if you routinely drink 5-6 liters a day?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes...hack squats....and yes on the peeing


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 27, 2003)

good on the peeing!  

the machine i used is like hack squats but not because you face into the machine instead of having your back against the pad.  it was very cool.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

yes....but you could face into it? It can be used both ways right?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 27, 2003)

doh.  i'm feeling dumb.  i've never seen anyone use it that way but you're right.  when you face in to it then only the part that sits on top of your shoulders touches you so like a total idiot i was wondering what the pad was.  (that would be where your back goes when you do it like regular hack squats)

know that i know what it is....

would doing it like a regular hack machine squat isolate quads more than when you face into it?  are both good?  thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi NG!  Glad to see you back!  I hope you plan on staying with us for a while.  J/K with ya!  
Good luck and stick to it!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks so much Jodi!  you don't even have to add the j/k because i've been all over the place for months.  

i'm going to be right here eating and doing the right stuff.  but like i told w8 - don't believe me (i've said it before and then not done it).  watch!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

HEY NG! GOOD LUCK SWEETIE!! YOUR GONNA DO GREAT THIS TIME~ I KNOW IT!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks for keeping the faith Princess!  lol

4.5 liters down and it's 1:00 here.  I'm actually doing it.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

No prob!!
Your a LOT Like me!!
I know you can do it.. If I can!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> doh.  i'm feeling dumb.  i've never seen anyone use it that way but you're right.  when you face in to it then only the part that sits on top of your shoulders touches you so like a total idiot i was wondering what the pad was.  (that would be where your back goes when you do it like regular hack squats)
> 
> know that i know what it is....
> ...




Actually, I've never used the machine myself but from looking at the machine, when doing facing out it would be like a regular hack while doing it facing the machine it looks like you could vary it to do various types of squats...hack or otherwise?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 27, 2003)

Meals same as yesterday.
Water is at 5.5 liters.  I'll likely hit 6 - finally!
Training shoulders & calves tonight.  


MEAL 1
3 scoops whey (30 g protein)
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
large stalk celery
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 4
4 oz ground beef 
1 cup green beans 
1 Tbs Newman's

MEAL 5
can tuna
1 Tbs mayo
1 stalk celery

MEAL 6
3 scoops whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
calories 1677
protein 183
fat 85
carb 33


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 28, 2003)

have to hit my water again today.  off to a slower start but i'll make it up.  need to get this to be an every day thing.  

legs are very sore.  still getting worse.

last night was shoulders and calves


SHOULDERS
1 Arm DB Press
10 x 17.5
10 x 20
6 x 25

BENT LATERAL (rear delt)
8 x 15 - too heavy.  had to cheat
10 x 10
9 x 10

CABLE SIDE LATERALS
12 x 20
9 x 35
8 x 35

CALVES
Seated Calf Raises
18 x 55
18 x 55
16 x 55

Rotary Calf Machine
15 x 110
16 x 110
14 x 110


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Water update!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 28, 2003)

3 liters - 1:20 pm.  I'll bump it up a notch so I can make the drive home from work without having to make multiple pee stops.  lol

and DAMN my legs hurt.

tomorrow night is my carb up.  haven't done one in ages - i kept cheating before i got that far.  lol.  (no cheats to report)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lina (Feb 28, 2003)

Go girl! 

Got my pm?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks Lina.  I sent you one back.  have a great weekend!

my meals were identical again today.  lazy and boring but at least i haven't cheated.  water is at 4 liters but i'll get 5 in for sure.

carb up will be tomorrow night.  

i won't be on computer over the weekend but i won't slip up.
will log all on monday.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 28, 2003)

MEAL 1
3 scoops whey (30 g protein)
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
large stalk celery
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 4
4 oz ground beef 
1 cup green beans 
1 Tbs Newman's

MEAL 5
can tuna
1 Tbs mayo
1 stalk celery

MEAL 6
3 scoops whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
calories 1677
protein 183
fat 85
carb 33


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 3, 2003)

hard to believe but i made it to my carb up without any cheats (and made it past it too without any).  maybe i'm truly in my right mind again.

SATURDAY MEALS - slept late so I only got 5 meals in.  

MEAL 1
3 whole eggs
4 egg whites

MEAL 2
can tuna
stalk celery
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 3
4 oz burger
1 c green beans
1 Tbs Newman's dressing

MEAL 4
shake - 3 scoops whey (30 g protein)
3 Tbs whipping cream

MEAL 5 - carb up
3/4 cup oatmeal
5 oz yam
5 oz banana
1 Tbs peanut butter

I'm always amazed how a yam can taste this good after following my eating plan.  tasted very sweet and very "forbidden".  and the banana in the oatmeal with the banana mashed in...pure heaven.
 

I felt super full when I was done with this meal but I didn't have any trouble eating it all.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 3, 2003)

Water intake over the weekend slipped a bit - 4 liters each day.  Better than before but not the greatest.  I'll get 6 in today for sure.  8:30 am and 1 liter down.

Observation - only 1 week of no cheats and I see a difference.  I have to truly accept that with my body small slips DO matter and DO show.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 3, 2003)

CHEST
SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVERS & INCLINE DB PRESS
10 x 50 cables + 7 x 35 DB
10 x 40 + 8 x 30 DB

cables first really made those presses harder. 


INCLINE FLYES
10 x 17.5
10 x 20

HAMMER STRENGTH DOUBLE DROPSET
10 x 60 + 9 x 40 + 7 x 20.  


BICEPS
SUPERSET EZ BAR CURL & CGT CHIN
10 x 50 + 9 assisted chins

SUPERSET PREACHER CURL & REVERSE CURL
9 x 35 + 10 x 25

DROPSET - CABLE 1 ARM CURL
9 x 65 + 8 x 35


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Nikegurl  

Your doing great  

I am competing soon and need to increase my H2O intake. Do you find it helps with cravings and feeling hungry?

Keep it up!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 3, 2003)

thanks jstar.  the water intake is mostly a habit thing.  i had been in the habit of not drinking enough for ages so now i'm changing that pattern.

i competed once ages ago and i know that at that time i was drinking tons and tons of water and it stopped being a real "effort".   once i get the pattern established (good OR bad) it's easy to keep it going.

thanks again for the encouragement.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> 
> Observation - only 1 week of no cheats and I see a difference.  I have to truly accept that with my body small slips DO matter and DO show.



Hell Yes it/they MATTER! 

I've been trying to get this point across to many people for a LONG LONG time!  (two of them being that Gemini ....w8...lol) 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 3, 2003)

yep - there's no question.  i can see it for myself in the mirror after only a week.  before i was being "basically" good with my eating.  maybe every 2nd or 3rd day i'd have a cheat but the cheats weren't huge quantities.  stuff like 1 piece of bread or 1 fig newton etc.  i'm not saying they weren't cheats but they weren't all out binges/pig fests.  i was starting to think that a little thing here and there could be so bad but now after only 1 week of not slipping at all and upping my water and i'm seeing a difference.

damn - could have saved a lot of time if i'd listened to you sooner.

(you knew that!)  lol


----------



## marshal959 (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, you're doing awesome. Keep up the good work.  Very inspiring to follow someone's successful progress.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words.

All is well with me.  Water....is everyone sitting down?

Water was 7 liters today.  I think that's funny.  The strangest things amuse me.   


Today's food was "same old".  It's just easier that way.

MEAL 1
3 scoops whey (30 g protein)
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
large stalk celery
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 4
4 oz ground beef 
1 cup green beans 
1 Tbs Newman's

MEAL 5
can tuna
1 Tbs mayo
1 stalk celery

MEAL 6
3 scoops whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
calories 1677
protein 183
fat 85
carb 33

No gym last night.  Will log tonight's workout tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

DP


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2003)

Great job with the water NG and The food! Your kickin some a$$!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!! HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!!  

are u doing anything exciting for you bday??


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks Princess!  No excitement to report except training legs tonight lol.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2003)

No prob!  Have a great night!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Happy birthday! I know there's a thread...but I don't have time to find it, lol


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks w8!  So umm....can I eat some brown rice tomorrow even though it's not carb up day?

Seriously - would that be particularly bad?  Going out to eat at a super healthy really yummy Chinese restaurant and I can get steamed veggies and chicken over brown rice......


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hi ng.  i have a new slogan for us nike women.
> 
> "don't just do it.  do it better".  that's us.  let's go!



That's great!! Very inspirational! W need to follow that! I have had a hard time staying on track.. I crave carbs all the time! 

Let's do it hon!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

Btw.. Missed your b-day yesterday..  Hope you had a great day!  Did you have any cake?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Thanks w8!  So umm....can I eat some brown rice tomorrow even though it's not carb up day?
> 
> Seriously - would that be particularly bad?  Going out to eat at a super healthy really yummy Chinese restaurant and I can get steamed veggies and chicken over brown rice......



No.....get the rice on the side and LIMIT your portion...and NO MORE CHEATING! 

Happy post B-day! 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm going to skip the rice.  I made it through my birthday with no cheat at all so now's not the time to go off course.  I've only gone 1 week and 2 days without slipping up so I don't want to start making exceptions - I might make too many and start messing up again.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

where are ya?? Update needed!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 11, 2003)

yep!  update very much needed.  

the good news is i haven't been slacking at the gym and i haven't been cheating on my eating.  i literally had 1 forkful of cake on my birthday last week and that was the only "oops"

i was away from my computer for a few days.  playing catch up today but for sure i'll start logging it all in detail again by tomorrow at the latest.

thanks for checking on me!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2003)

YA!!!  
Glad your doing great girl!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

good stuff!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 12, 2003)

gonna catch up my journal a bit and then be better on the logging.  

SUNDAY - Chest and Biceps

CHEST
FLAT DB PRESS
9 x 35
7 x 40
5 x 45

still not as strong as I used to be on these but it's coming i guess

INCLINE BENCH (BB)
8 x 75
6 x 80
5 x 85

PEC DECK
7 x 90
7 x 90
6 x 90

BICEPS
EZ BAR CURLS
10 x 50
2 x 6 x 60  this was a first.  not bad...

PREACHER MACHINE
2 x 6 x 70

HAMMER CURLS
8 x 25
7 x 25

MONDAY - off


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 12, 2003)

TUESDAY - BACK and TRICEPS

RACK DEADLIFTS
3 x 6 x 155

SEATED ROW MACHINE
2 x 7 x 90
9 x 75

WG LAT PULLDOWN
10 x 80
8 x 90
6 x 100

TRICEPS
did a superset of 3 exercises w/no rest (triset?)

A) TRICEP EXTENSION MACHINE
B)  OVERHEAD ROPE EXTENSION
C)  PRESSDOWN

1st set:  10 x 50 + 7 x 30 + 10 x 60
2nd set:  8 x 60 + 5 x 30 + 8 x 80


Legs tonight.  Will log today's meals soon


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 13, 2003)

i made SUCH an ass of myself last night at the gym.  but once i got over the embarassment i realized i should be happy i didn't really hurt myself.  

it was leg day.  i started off on a new hack machine that lots of people use facing in to the machine as well as with your back against the pad.  you use a foot lever to rack/unrack the weight.

i finished set one and something happened when i racked the weight.  i think i hit the foot pedal thing right but the weight wasn't in the groove.  .....actually i don't really know what happened.

i just know it didn't rack properly and i went flying across the gym.  i had forgotten to take off a bracelet i wear (don't wear it to the gym usually) and i scraped most of the skin off the inside of my wrist.  it was bloody and stinging but nothing serious.

scared the crap out of me though.  i landed with my head about 2 inches from the weight stack on the universal machine so i'm feeling lucky (and dumb)


FRONT SQUAT MACHINE
12 x 90
10 x 110
10 x 140

LEG PRESS
12 x 90
10 x 140
10 x 140

LEG EXTENSION
8 x 70
10 x 50

STIFF LEGGED DEADS
3 x 10 x 90

should have done 1 more hamstring exercise but i was kind of shaky and really felt ready to go....


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 14, 2003)

crazy day 'round here.  (all is well though)

my legs are KILLING me from Wed night

SHOULDERS
Hammer Shoulder Press
12 x 50
2 x 8 x 70

Upright Rows
8 x 60
2 x 7 x 60

Nautilus Side Lateral
10 x 50
6 x 50
7 x 50

Rear Delt Machine
12 x 45
7 x 60

CALVES - SUPERSET donkeys w/leg press calf raises

20 x 100 + 10 x 90
16 x 120 + 7 x 90
15 x 120 + 7 x 90


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Glad you're OK 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2003)

and a great big dork!


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

I just had to post that I did that machine yesterday and thought of YOU I was extra careful

All seriousness, glad you are ok


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow...I haven't used that machine yet cause I'm afraid i can't rack it right ...I'm glad nothing serious happened!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 20, 2003)

don't be scared.  it was a totally freakish thing.  also my fault b/c in my mind the hard part (my set) was over and i know my mind wandered and my concentration lapsed.

i love that machine!  love it i tell you


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 20, 2003)

starting a new diet plan.  i've got to go over some of my old journals and leah, jodi and brit's.  i'm so out of practice i forget how to make the numbers add up!

new plan will be 6 meals with no more twice weekly carb up (will be having slow burning carbs daily)

plan is 210 g protein, 70 g carb, 60-72 g fat daily

that works out to 35 g protein per meal
10 - 12 g fat per meal 

carbs will be 25, 5, 25, 5, 10, 0

hitting 35 grams protein in 6 meals will take some adjusting.  i know my "egg" meal is way lower and my turkey burger is too.  i used to use egg whites to bump the protein content up.  may do that again.  i also thought of using 1/2 of those tiny cans of tuna (10 g protein) to boost any meals needing more protein.  not sure if i'd be in danger of too much tuna then.  it's easy and i don't mind it but i already have tuna twice a day so maybe using it in other meals would be bad...

also have to re-learn what makes 25 g of carbs and 10 g carbs

i'll study up, psych up and try to come out swinging.

also going to look into CLA - (i'm headed to brit's journal now to read up)


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

I just started the CLA. DP says it can take up to 6 weeks before you can see something I am taking about 4-5 soft gelcaps per day. Here is a good link as well

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=8847&perpage=30&highlight=CLA&pagenumber=1


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

As for 25g C

1/2 c oats
1/2 c Sweet Potato
Lil less than 1/2 Brown Rice
An apple

10g C
1 c Spaghetti Sqash
4 Strawberries
1/2 Grapefruit


You remember

IMO I think you should drop the 2nd 25g C meal if you plan to carb up. Keep the 25g C in meal 1 as your main carbs. 
Just my opinion


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

Good opinion Brit...she's not gonna carb-up ..lol


Nice Plan H 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Good opinion Brit...she's not gonna carb-up ..lol
> 
> 
> ...


 I misread...LMAO


FUq I am tired................and HUNGRY


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 20, 2003)

thanks Brit and DP.  of course it's a nice plan - i got it from you!

i'm going to have to learn how to cook brown rice without my rice cooker lol.  it's in storage.  can't be that hard but i seem to remember messing up rice a lot!

really appreciate those numbers britney (do you mind when i say "brit"?)  i DO remember now that you showed me again lol

and i forgot about spaghetti squash.  love it!

i'll measure tonight.  it won't be pretty but i'm going to do it anyway.


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> 
> really appreciate those numbers britney (do you mind when i say "brit"?)




Not at all


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

(I'll get to that question in a few)

DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> starting a new diet plan.  i've got to go over some of my old journals and leah, jodi and brit's.  i'm so out of practice i forget how to make the numbers add up!
> 
> new plan will be 6 meals with no more twice weekly carb up (will be having slow burning carbs daily)
> ...



 Hey Girl!  Glad to see you back in the game. 

Oh and take care of yourself, I'm glad to know your okay.  Miss ya around here.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Jodi.  I miss being around here all the time and feeling "together" (and let's not forget that I REALLY miss how my arms looked last year as oppossed to now lol)  

I'm realizing that I don't even have 2 months left to whip myself into summer shape for shorts and tank top (not to mention bathing suit season)


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2003)

MEAL 1
3 scoops Simply Protein
2 Tbs whipping cream
1 Med apple

MEAL 2
can tuna
stalk celery
Tbs safflower mayo
Tbs dill relish

MEAL 3
4 egg whites
1 whole egg
4 oz nf cottage cheese
1/3 c. oatmeal
1 pat butter

MEAL 4
turkey burger - 5 oz ground turkey
2 egg whites
1 Tbs dill relish
1/2 large cucumber

MEAL 5
3 scoops simply protein
1 Tbs natural peanut butter

MEAL 6
can tuna
Tbs safflower mayo

TOTALS
1738 calories
202 protein
65 carbs
70 fat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

NG  I think you need to post more often...be here, be accountable! 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2003)

you're right.  no computer on weekends since i moved but i can be better m-f for sure.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2003)

Yeah and it may make you more compelled to be "good" because of guilt.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 26, 2003)

OK - wasn't going to post Monday night's workout b/c I think it sucked.  But....my chest is pretty sore today so maybe it didn't suck as much as I thought lol

The gym was an absolute madhouse.  I usually go on Sunday and take Monday nights off for that reason but my schedule wouldn't work this week.  I went at 9:00 thinking the crowd would be better and still couldn't get near a bench...and the place is HUGE.  I was pissed.  

INCLINE HAMMER MACHINE
12 x 50
12 x 70
9 x 90
7 x 90
7 x 90

FLYES
3 x 8 x 25

CABLE CROSSOVERS
2 x 8 x 65

Had to be the Hammer machine that got me sore.  I've never done it first on chest day so I was able to go a bit heavier than usual.  Still felt very weird not doing any DB presses on chest day.  (not good weird either)

BICEPS
BB CURLS
10 x 50 
9 x 50

HAMMER CURLS
3 x 8 x 22.5

Not a great workout.  Not the worst - but not one I'm proud of.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 26, 2003)

TUESDAY WORKOUT

BACK
WG Lat Pulldown
12 x 80
9 x x90
7 x 100

Low Pulley Row
10 x 90
8 x 90
10 x 80

Assisted Chins
2 sets of 7 reps (I suck at these)

TRICEPS
Rope Pushdowns
3 x 10 x 50

Kickbacks
2 x 9 x 10


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

Nike, whatcha doin!?!? UPDATE!


----------

